# flouride in water



## crinkler (Nov 7, 2008)

Is there any reason to add flouride to your water storage? I think the water utility usually puts it in the tap water so I wasn't sure.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought most Municipalities stopped adding that?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

crinkler said:


> Is there any reason to add flouride to your water storage? I think the water utility usually puts it in the tap water so I wasn't sure.


NO! It is a deadly poison with poorly research 'benefits' that just don't add up. The nazi's actually used it in the water for concentration camps to keep people calm and docile. We are stuck with it in our county, the one in the state. All of the other counties in the state are specifically prohibited from adding it to the water. We run an RO unit to help filter it out.

Do an internet search on it for more info, and I don't think you will want any part of it.

G


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

coinguy said:


> NO! It is a deadly poison with poorly research 'benefits' that just don't add up. The nazi's actually used it in the water for concentration camps to keep people calm and docile. We are stuck with it in our county, the one in the state. All of the other counties in the state are specifically prohibited from adding it to the water. We run an RO unit to help filter it out.
> 
> Do an internet search on it for more info, and I don't think you will want any part of it.
> 
> G


Actually, fluoride doesn't become toxic unless you take MASSIVE DOSES of it in refined form.
Fluoride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then it's slow to cause any real problems and takes quite some time to build up in the system to toxic levels.

Fluoride is best known for helping to prevent cavities in teeth. Municipal water systems have had roughly 70% drop in juvenile cavities and closer to 80% drop in adult cavities when the water supply is fluoride is added in small quantities.
That's also why it's added to the water and toothpaste.

Recent trends towards bottled water have caused a sharp increase in cavities, especially in adults.

If you take too much fluoride, like in some of the Rocky Mountian states, the ground water is loaded with this naturally occurring mineral, and massive doses over a long period of time will actually turn teeth gray, which is about the worst thing that happens with naturally occurring fluoride.
--------------------------

I don't know about the 'Nazi' use of fluoride...
I would suspect that to be one of those militia conspiracy rumors that doesn't check out...

Fluoride would be VERY hard to find in the reason of Germany, so it would have been very expensive during WW II.

I can tell you from the Material Safety Data Sheet information on fluoride from DOT standpoint, and there isn't any human danger associated with handling or working with the mineral as it comes out of the ground.

I don't have a MSDS or DOT sheet on fluoride as a refined product, so I can't tell you what that would be.


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I know, I know....everything that one disagrees with is a 'militia comspiracy' so I thought I would do some of the research for you and quote a few sources. Many links to long articles and much documentation, with a few snips from the pages. Sorry it is so long after trimming it up quite a bit.

Why is it that most every country in Europe has banned fluoride from the water? Yup, right wing tin foil hat conspiracy of course!

Fluoride - Side Effects & Dangers

Natural Health Information Articles and Health Newsletter by Dr. Joseph Mercola

DANGERS ASSOCIATED WITH FLUORIDE

1) I heard fluoride is a poison. Is this true?

Yes. Fluoride is an acute toxin with a rating slightly higher than that of lead.According to "Clinical Toxicology of Commercial products," 5th Edition, 1984, lead is given a toxicity rating of 3 to 4, and Fluoride is rated at 4 (3 = moderately toxic, 4 = very toxic). On December 7, 1992, the new EPA Maximum Contaminant Level (MCL) for lead was set at 0.015 ppm, with a goal of 0.0ppm. The MCL for fluoride is currently set for 4.0ppm - that's over 350 times the permissable level of lead.Fluoride is also considered toxic waste. It is one of the most bone seeking elements known to mankind. The US Public Health Service has stated that fluoride makes the bones more brittle and the dental enamel more porous.

The Dangers of Fluoride and Fluoridation - Michael Schachter M.D., F.A.C.A.M. - HealthWorld Online

So, what are some of the facts about fluoride? According to the handbook, Clinical Toxicology of Commercial Products, fluoride is more poisonous than lead and just slightly less poisonous than arsenic. It is a cumulative poison that accumulates in bone over the years. According to the Physicians Desk Reference, "in hypersensitive individuals, fluorides occasionally cause skin eruptions such as atopic dermatitis, eczema, or urticaria. Gastric distress, headache, and weakness have also been reported. These hypersensitive reactions usually disappear promptly after discontinuation of the fluoride."

The Dangers of Fluoride and Fluoridation

© 1996 Michael Schachter M.D., F.A.C.A.M.

Approximately half of the United States' drinking water supply is fluoridated in an attempt to reduce dental cavities in children. Is this state of affairs justified? Is it safe?

Most Americans are unaware of the dangers of ingesting fluoride. Most dentists, physicians and scientists are unaware of the dangers of fluoride and water fluoridation. According to a 1988 article in the prestigious Chemical and Engineering News, scientific voices of opposition to fluoridation have been suppressed, since 1950 when the U.S. Public Health Service first endorsed fluoridation. Power tactics including threats, ridicule and frank censorship aimed at scientists and clinicians knowledgeable about fluoridation have prevented the truth about fluoride to be disseminated to the science world as well as to the public. Whenever a public agency is charged with objectively evaluating the safety of a procedure while at the same time endorsing and recommending it, a serious conflict of interest is set up. This is exactly the position of the U.S. Public Health Service for the past 44 years.

From 1990 to 1992, the Journal of the American Medical Association published three separate articles linking increased hip fracture rates to fluoride in the water. In the March 22, 1990 issue of the New England Journal of Medicine, Mayo Clinic researchers reported that fluoride treatment of osteoporosis increased hip fracture rate and bone fragility.

A study by Procter and Gamble showed that as little as half the amount of fluoride used to fluoridate public water supplies resulted in a sizable and significant increase in genetic damage. Epidemiologic research in the mid-1970's by the late Dr. Dean Burk, head of the cytochemistry division of the National Cancer Institute, indicated that 10,000 or more fluoridation-linked cancer deaths occur yearly in the United States. In 1989, the ability of fluoride to transform normal cells into cancer cells was confirmed by Argonne National Laboratories. Results released in 1989 of studies carried out at the prestigious Batelle Research Institute showed that fluoride was linked to a rare form of liver cancer in mice, oral tumors and cancers in rats, and bone cancer in male rats. Since 1991, the New Jersey Department of Health found that the incidence of osteosarcoma, a type of bone cancer, was far higher in young men exposed to fluoridated water as compared to those who were not.

In addition to the well documented toxic effects of fluoride, fluoride even at dosages of 1 part per million, found in artificially fluoridated water, can inhibit enzyme systems, damage the immune system, contribute to calcification of soft tissues, worsen arthritis and, of course, cause dental fluorosis in children. These are unsightly white, yellow or brown spots that are found in teeth exposed to fluoride during childhood. In 1993, the Subcommittee on Health Effects of Ingested Fluoride of the National Research Council admitted that 8% to 51% and sometimes up to 80% of the children living in fluoridated areas have dental fluorosis. Malnourished people, particularly children, usually targeted for fluoridation, are at greater risks to experience fluoride's harmful effects.

The Dangers of Fluoride and Fluoridation

Fluoride Dangers - Toxic Substances and our Environment - Zimbio

Fluoridation was first proposed by the aluminum industry to rid themselves of the toxic chemical by-product they no longer had room to dispose of anymore. (Day, 2001) After cleaning it up, they wanted to pass it on to consumers in the water supply. Harmless trick and everyone's happy right? Wrong.

Consider the Liucin Township. Eighteen of twenty two villages there had serious side effects from the fluoride in the water: hardened brown teeth, bowed backs,

shrunken limbs, and early death. Over 80% of the people were severely affected. And no, this wasn't 60 years ago. This was in 1981. (Seybolt 13)

Health Hazards to Know About Dangers of Fluoride in Water and Toothpaste
But does fluoride actually prevent tooth decay? Not according to the largest study ever conducted on fluoridation and oral health. 39,000 school children in 84 areas around the U.S. were studied in the mid-80's, and the results showed no statistical difference in tooth decay rates between fluoridated and non-fluoridated cities.

Meanwhile, tooth decay trends tracked by the World Health Organization from 1970 to the present show that the incidence of decayed, missing or filled teeth has been steadily in decline with each passing year in the U.S., France, Germany, Japan, Italy, Sweden, Finland, Denmark, Norway, The Netherlands, Northern Ireland, Austria, Belgium, Portugal, Iceland and Greece. And why are the numbers of decayed teeth on the decline? Better oral hygiene and improved dental practice is the most obvious answer. It's certainly not the fluoride. Because of all of those countries, only one adds fluoride to the public water supply: the United States.

Fluoridation: A Horror Story
Fluoride, Fluoridation, Remove Fluoride, Fluoride in Water
THE CONTROVERSY ABOUT FLUORIDE (SODIUM FLUORIDE IS USED AS RAT POISON) (LOTS of documented sources of information)

It is a little known fact that fluoride compounds were added to the drinking water of prisoners to keep them docile and inhibit questioning of authority, both in Nazi prison camps in World War II and in the Soviet gulags in Siberia.

Blank Uhuh

Use of Sodium Fluoride for Population Behavior Control It is a matter of record that sodium fluoride has been used for behavior control of populations. In an "Address in Reply to the Governor's Speech to Parliament" , Mr. Harley Rivers Dickinson, Liberal Party Member of the Victorian Parliament for South Barwon, Australia made a statement on the historical use of fluorides for behavior control.

Mr. Dickinson reveals that, "At the end of the Second World War, the United States Government sent Charles Elliot Perkins, a research worker in chemistry, biochemistry, physiology and pathology, to take charge of the vast Farben chemical plants in Germany. While there, he was told by German chemists of a scheme which had been worked out by them during the war and adopted by the German General Staff. This scheme was to control the population in any given area through mass medication of drinking water. In this scheme, sodium fluoride occupied a prominent place. Repeated doses of infinitesimal amounts of fluoride will in time reduce an individual's power to resist domination by slowly poisoning and narcotising a certain area of the brain, and will thus make him submissive to the will of those who wish to govern him. Both the Germans and the Russians added fluoride to the drinking water of prisoners of war to make them stupid and docile."

Fluoride Adverse Health Effects

1940 Soviet concentration camps maintained by fluoride administration to inmates to decrease resistance to authority and induce physical deteriorization.

1942 "Fluorine may cause anoxia in the newborn and shorten the period of their survival" Ref: Himwich, H.E., et al., American Journal of Physiology, 1942.

1942 Germany becomes worlds largest producer of aluminum (and Sodium Fluoride). Fluoride is used in the concentration camps to render the prisoners docile and inhibit the questioning of authority.

So there you have it. Nice and safe. Only militia conspirators like the WHO, Liberal Party of Australia, New Jersey Department of Health, AMA, US Public Health Service, Mayo Clinic and WHOLE bunch of doctors and medical researchers and published medical standard books. YOU can add rat poison to YOUR water, but I plan on keeping it out of mine.

G


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Crinkler
I bought a Berkey water filter system and it comes with three hand held water bottles if you buy the Berkey Light on the internet.
I go up in the hills all the time and fill it from any stream, nothing gets through it.
The unit uses a ceramic osmosis filter.
missionaries have used these filtration systems overseas for over 100 years, I think they were originally created in England.
I use one in my own home to remove the fluoride in my local water.


----------



## porksoda (Nov 11, 2008)

So flouride treatment is good for your teeth but causes cancer if you swallow it?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with the warnings about flouride. 
The Dr. Weston A. Price Foundation has a lot of info on this. Lots of other good stuff also. Check it out by googling it


----------

